# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Kılıçdaroğlu'ndan yeni iddia: Hacı Ali Hamurcu kim?

## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu'ndan yeni yolsuzluk iddiası*



*CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Genel Kurul salonunda bütçe üzerindeki konuşmalarını yaparken önemli iddialarda bulundu. Kürsüye kırmızı bir klasör ile gelen Kılıçdaroğlu, Kayseri'deki bir yolsuzluk iddiası ile ilgili açıklamalarda bulundu*


TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda, 2011 yılı bütçesine ilişkin görüşmeler başladı. CHP lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, genel başkan olarak ilk bütçe konuşmasını bugün yaptı. Kılıçdaroğlu’nun bir süredir ayrıntılı bir dosya üzerine çalıştığı ve bütçe konuşmasında önemli belgeler açıklayacağı kulislerde dile getiriliyordu. 

 

*KILIüDAROğLU, BüTüE GüRüşMELERİNDE KONUşTU: O DOSYANIN ALTINDAN KAYSERİ'DEKİ YOLSUZLUK İDDİASI ORTAYA üIKTI*

Kaynakların toplum için harcanmasına inanan bir partiyiz. Onun için bürokrasinin yerinde zamanında bütçeyi hazırlamasını bekleyen bir partiyiz.

Yandaşların zengin edilip, halkın fakirleştiren bu bütçeyi kınıyorum. Bu bütçeden kimin umudu var? İşsizliği mi önlüyorsunuz, sanayicinin mi derdini çözdü? Kimin umudu var bu bütçede?

Katıldığım bütün toplantılarda, Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi'nin değerli bakanları ya da Başbakan da katılıyor. Ya da ilk sözlerinde öyle bir açıklama yaparlar ki sanki Türkiye G-20’ye onların zamanında girdi. ünce bu yanlışı düzeltelim. Türkiye’nin G-20’ye girişi 1980’den bu yana var. 1980’den bu yana G-20’de olan bir Türkiye’yi sanki AKP’nin politikaları sonucu girmiş gibi bir hava yaratmayı doğru buluyorum. Daha G-20 kurulmadan önce Türkiye dünyanın 14. büyük ekonomisiydi. 1999’da da Türkiye G-20’ye davet edilmiştir.

*Kılıçdaroğlu Meclis'te konuştu*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

2003-2007 yılları arasında büyümenin güçlendiği dünyada, enflasyonun düştüğü bir dünya görüyoruz. 2002 döneminde yine, enflasyon yüzde 15.2 dünyanın ortalaması. 2003-2007 döneminde dünyanın enflasyon oranı yüzde 3.7.

Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi iktidar olduğunda çok uygun bir zemin yakalamıştı ve biz bu çerçevede Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi’nin mucize dediği rakamlara bakalım. 1923 ile 2002 arasında ortalama büyüme 4,6.

üok partili yaşama bakalım 46-2002’yi alalım yüzde 5. 2002-2005 4,3. 2010’u dahil edersek 4,6 çıkıyor.

İkinci dünya savaşını, krizleri düşünen, yarattığınız mucize yüzde 4,6. Gerçek bu. Bu rakamları biz üretmiyoruz. Arzu edenler bakabilirler.

Büyümeyi dünyayla karşılaştıralım. Türkiye 49. sırada. 2003-2009 sıralamasında, büyüme hızı açısından Türkiye 88. sıraya geriliyor. Peki büyüme sokaktaki insana yansıdı mı? Hadi 4,6 büyüme olsun. Acaba sokaktaki insanımız yaralandı mı?

BM insani gelişme raporuna bakıyoruz. Yıllık olarak yayınlanan 2010 rakamlarını vereyim. Türkiye insani gelişme açısından 169 ülke açısından 83. sırada. Bizim önümüzde ürdün Tunus, Jamaika, Ermenistan, İran gibi ülkeler var. Libya’da Kuveyt’te bizim önümüzde. 

*İşSİZLİK SIRALAMASINDA NEREDEYİZ?* 



İşsizlik sıralamasında nereye çıkmışız. En çok işsizi olan ülke sıralamasında 49. sıradayız. 2009'da 23 sıra sıçramışız. 2009 sonunda yüzde 14'ler seviyesine ulaştı. İş bulmaktan umudumu kestim diyenler işsizler arasında sayılmıyor. Sayılsa yüzde 21-22'lere çıkar. TüİK, mevsimlik işçileri işsiz saymadılar. 

Biz dedik ki, her işveren bir tane işçi alsın, dinlediniz mi? Bu ülkenin anaları babaları çocuklarını niye üniversiteye gönderiyorlar. "Her üniversite bitiren iş bulamaz" dediniz. Bunu bir Başbakan kriz döneminde bunu asla dememeli. Bu genç işsizlerle dalga geçmek anlamına gelir.

*üZELLEşTİRMEDEN GELEN PARALARA NE OLDU?*

üzelleştirmeden gelen paralar nereye gitti? Efendim, hortumlamalar oldu, niye hesap sormadınız. Dünyanın en yüksek faizini ödeyen ilk 10 ülkeden biriyiz. 600 milyar dolar para bastı ABD. Niçin? Kendi krizimizin faturasını diğer ülkelere ödeteceğiz diye. Otomobilde net ithalatçı konumuna geldik, ihracatçıdan. Biz sıcak paranın tehlikeli olduğunu gördük diyor, sayın Başbakan. Farkına vardıysanız teşekkür ederim ama buna karşı hangi önlemleri aldılar, merak ediyorum. Biz faize yılda 16 milyar dolar, GAP'a 5 yılda 12 milyar dolar ödüyoruz. 

*YATIN KALKIN, ECEVİT'E DUA EDİN*

Eskileri bırakın, siz iktidarsınız. Siz hala aynı yanlışı sürdürecek misiniz? Sizler yatın kalkın rahmetli Ecevit'e dua edin, o bu önlemleri aldı. Bankalar Kanunu ortada. 

Vatandaş bu yılın ilk 9 ayında 100 liraya karşılık 43.5 TL borçlandı. Viranşehir'de bir çocuk çöp toplarken kamyonun altında kaldı. Afyon'da böbreğini satan köylüler var, evinde açlıktan intihar eden insanlar var. Bu faturalar hepimize kesilmiş faturalar... Krizde ağır faturayı biz ödedik. Keşke benden önce siz Başbakan'a, Maliye Bakanı'na, Hazineden sorumlu Devlet Bakanı'na sorsaydınız, kurallar ihlal ediliyor diye... Büyüme var ama istihdam yaratmıyor, bu mu sağlıklı büyüme?

Bu sıcak para politikası ekonomiyi, sanayiyi bitirecek. 

2010 verilerine göre 31 ülke arasında en pahalı mazot bizde.
Sayın Başbakan kamyon şoförleriyle bir araya gelsin ve şu soruyu sorsun: Siz mazot mu yakıyorsunuz, yağ mı yakıyorsunuz?

*SAYIN BAşBAKAN HESAP SORUYORUM, YANITLA*

Elektrikteki TRT payını kaldıracağız dedi sayın Başbakan, kaldırdı mı? Hayır, sadece düşürdü. şimdi ben burda sayın Başbakan'a hesabını soruyorum. şimdi gelin buraya, bunu yanıtlayın. 

İran'dan, 1 milyar 330 milyon dolarlık gaz aldık, kullanmadığımız halde parasını ödedik. Bu paranın hesabını birilerinin sormasını lazım. Bedava kömür dağıtıyoruz, kullanmadığımız doğalgazın parasını ödüyoruz. 

Nükleer santral için niye ihale yapılmadı? Dünyanın en pahalı nükleer santraline burdaki milletvekilleri onay verdi.

üreticiler adına rica ediyoruz, önlem alın, ürün dalında bekliyor. Sizler benim adıma sorun, iktidar kanadının değerli milletvekileri, ver çiftçiye yüzde birini ama vermiyor. 

Mazottan üTV'yi kaldıracağız, iktidar tarafından eleştirildi, biz köylünün rahat etmesini istiyoruz. Biz, halka para bulma konusunda kararlıyız. Siz de yandaşlara para bulma konusunda kararlısınız. Aramızda bu kadar fark var. Acil Eylem Planı'nda Türkiye'deki bazı tarım topraklarının işlenebilir kılınması vardı. Ne oldu?

Rahmetli Ecevit döneminde, bir genelge yayınlandı, daha sonra 2001'de bir yasa çıktı, yasaya dönüştü. hükümet Anayasaya koydu 2010'da. Bu yasanın bir maddesi, Ekonomik Sosyal Konsey'in Başkanı Başbakan'dır ve üç ayda bir toplanır yazar. üç ayda bi toplandı mı? Hükümet kendi çıkardığı yasaları uyhulamıyor. En son ne zaman toplandı. Halk gelip derdini anlatacak. O zaman bunu anayasaya niye koydunuz? 

Sayın Başbakan, Diyarbakır'da genç bir kardeşimiz, sayın Başbakan "Fabrika" diyor, "Biz buraya daha modern bir hapishane yapacağım, modern" diyor. Dünyanın hangi ülkesinde bir başbakan böyle diyebilir? Ne yaparsanız yapın iinsanlara size hapishane yapacağım demeyin.

*O DOSYADAN YOLSUZLUK İDDİASI üIKTI*

17.7.2007 tarihinde Hacı Ali, Kayseri Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nde çalışıyor ve burdaki rüşvet çarkını polise anlatıyor. Taksi duraklarından, benzin istasyonlarından rüşveti toplayan kişileri anlatıyor. Rüşvet, evrakta sahtecilik suçuyla emniyet gönderiliyor. 26 sayfalık tutanak 16 sayfaya indiriliyor. Onun içinde Kayseri Anakent Belediye Başkanı'nın rüşvet olayıyla ilgili bölümleri mi çıkarıldı? O tutanak niçin azaltıldı. Adalet Bakanı'na soruyorum. 

Zamanın Kayseri Valisi Osman Güneş, bilirkişi incelemesi tamamlanmadan dosyayı kapatmış, sonra da müsteşar oluyor, müsteşarlığı döneminde de dosyayı kapatıyor.

Benim sorum şu, ben Sayın Başbakan'a burda bunu siz yaptınız demiyorum, bu olayın üzerine giderseniz, destek verelim. Başbakan araştırsın, Hacı Ali Hamurcu nerde? Başbakan yanıtlasın, Avukat Yakup Erikel kimdir? Sayın Arınç kendisine yardımcı olabilir. 


13.12.2010 10:04 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte o belgeler...* 



14.12.2010 *- 15:15*

*CHP, Kayseri Büyük Büyükşehir Belediyesi'ndeki rüşvet iddialarına ilişkin açıklayacağını dile getirdiği belgeleri partinin resmi internet sitesinde kamuoyuyla paylaştı.*


*CHP'nin sitesinde koyduğu haber ve belgeler şöyle;* 

"Sadece sormuyor, belgeleri de ortaya koyarak AKP’li bir belediye başkanının da adının geçtiği rüşvet ve yolsuzluk çetesinin neden korunduğunu, ipin ucunun nereye kadar gittiğini öğrenmek istiyoruz 

*SORUMUZ şU ;* 

üeteyle ilgili 26 sayfalık itiraf neden ve hangi gerekçeyle 16 sayfaya indirildi. 

*BELGE 1 – 26 sayfalık itiraf (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*

Biz Sayın Başbakan’a 10 sayfalık itiraf nerede diye sorduk 

*Yanıt veremedi veya vermedi*

*BELGE 2 – 10 Sayfası dosyadan çıkarılmış 16 sayfalık itiraf (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*

Başbakan açıklamasında kamuoyunu yanıltmak, gerçekleri gözlerden gizlemek istiyor. 

Bu amaçla yargılanması kasıtlı olarak engellenmiş 16 kişinin dosyasına, dosyadan alınan 10 sayfalık itirafın nereye gittiğine yanıt vereceğine çete üyesi itirafçının mahkumiyet dosyasından bahsediyor. 

Sayın Başbakan Kayseri’de herkes biliyor, sen de bil ve dosyaları karıştırma. 

Sorumuz çok açık çete oluşturup rüşvet dahil suç işleyen 17 kişilik dosya neden kapatıldı. Kim kapattırdı. Emri kim verdi? 

*BİR SORU DAHA ;* 

Kayseri Vali Vekili İbrahim Yurdakul tarafından Bakanlığa gönderilen yazıda, Kayseri Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Mehmet üZHASEKİ ve diğer belediye görevlilerine isnad edilen suçun, Türk Ceza Kanununun 252. maddesinde tanımı yapılan “rüşvet” suçunu oluşturduğundan bahisle, “… 3628 sayılı Mal Bildiriminde Bulunulması, Rüşvet ve Yolsuzluklarla Mücadele Kanununun 17. maddesi kapsamında değerlendirilmesinin uygun olacağı kanaati ile…” gereği için 21.08.2007 tarih ve 835 sayılı yazı Bakanlığa ekindeki rapor ile gönderiliyor… 

*BELGE 3 – Kayseri Valiliği’nden İçişleri Bakanlığına gönderilen yazı (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*

*şİMDİ SORUYORUM,* 

Sayın Vali Vekili İbrahim Yurdakul İçişleri Bakanlığı’na yazdığı bu yazıdan 38 gün sonra neden Gaziantep’e gönderildi 

Aynı belgenin “Ekler” bölümünde ünaraştırma raporunun bulunduğu dosya kayıtlı. 

*BU DOSYA DA KAYIP* 

Sayın Başbakan çok iyi bilir. Bilirkişi istenir, tayin edilir veya görevlendirilirse onun raporu beklenir. Ama 10 sayfası kayıp bu dosyada öyle olmamış. 
04.12.2007’de Kayseri Melik Gazi Belediyesi konuyla ilgili iki uzmanı bilirkişi olarak görevlendiriyor. 

İşTE BELGESİ 

*BELGE 4 – Melikgazi Belediyesi’nin yazısı (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*

BELEDİYE BİLİRKİşİ GüREVLENDİRMİş AMA DİNLEYEN KİM? 

*DEMEK Kİ ACELELERİ VAR* 

BU üYLE BİR ACELE Kİ, BİLİRKİşİ 4 ARALIK 2007 GüNü GüREVLENDİRİLİYOR AMA KAYSERİ VALİ VEKİLİ ALİ YENER ERüİN MUHAKKİK OLARAK RAPORUNU 3 ARALIK 2007 GüNü, YANİ BİLİRKİşİ ATANMASINDAN BİR GüN üNCE YAZIYOR. BU RüşVET DOSYASINI KAPATMAK DEğİLSE NEDİR. 

İşTE BELGESİ 

*BELGE 5 – Muhakkik raporu (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*

*BİR SORUM DAHA VAR;* 

KAYSERİ VALİSİ OSMAN GüNEş 30 KASIM 2007 DE MüSTEşARLIğA ATANMASINA RAğMEN 04.12.2007’DE VALİ OLARAK İüİşLERİ BAKANLIğINA YAZI YAZARAK BU DOSYANIN KAPATILMASINI İSTEMİş MİDİR, İSTEMEMİş MİDİR? 

OSMAN GüNEş MüSTEşAR KOLTUğUNA OTURDUKTAN SONRA DA BU DOSYANIN KAPATILMASI İüİN BAKANLIKTAN OLUR ALMIş MIDIR? 

SAYIN BAşBAKANI UYARIYORUM BUNLARA HEMEN HAYIR VEYA YOK DEMESİN,üüNKü HEPSİNİN BELGESİ VAR 

*BELGE 6 (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*


*BİR BELGE DAHA..BELGE 7 – RESMİ GAZETE (görüntülemek için tıklayınız)*

Bütün bu belge bilgiler ışığında diyorum ki Başbakan inkardan medet ummasın, dosya kapattırmasın, yolsuzluğun üstünü örtmesin, üzerine gitsin 

(Devamı gelecek...) 


*"Kayseri'den CHP'ye yanıt" haberi için tıklayınız...*



*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*“BEN O TARİHTE EMEKLİYDİM”*

 


19.12.2010 *18:17*

Kayseri’de süren yolsuzluk skandalı tartışılmaya devam ediyor.

Belediye adına haraç toplayan Ali Hamurcu, 26 sayfalık ilk ifadesinde, haracı Belediye Başkanı üzhaseki’nin de dahil olduğu belediye çetesi adına topladığını itiraf etmiş, ancak daha sonra Bülent Arınç’ın devreye girmesiyle Belediye Başkanı’nı suçlayan ifadesini geri almıştı.

Hamurcu, ilk ifadesini yalanlarken şunları söylemişti:* “söylediklerimin büyük bölümü doğru değil. Yanlış ifade vermemin sebebi UKOME Müdürü Süleyman Temeltaş’ın ‘belediyedeki üst düzey görevlileri suçla kurtulursun’ diye yazdığı senaryoyu söylemiş olmamdır. Havaalanında taksi durağı satışı yaptığımız kişilere durak ihalesinin yapılmaması nedeniyle alınan paraların ödemesinde Süleyman Temeltaş’ın çabalarıyla 450 milyarlık paranın 300 milyar lirası ilgililere ödendi” .*

*O TARİHTE EMEKLİYDİM*
Bu iddialara Kayseri’de yerel Kay-Tv’de programa katılan Süleyman Temeltaş’tan yanıt geldi. Geçtiğimiz hafta Kay-Tv’de *“Haftanın Yorumu”* programına katılan Temeltaş, sözkonusu tarihte emekli olduğunu ve bu senaryoyu kendisinin yazmış olamayacağını söyledi. Temeltaş şöyle devam etti: *“kesinlikle böyle bir senaryoyu ben yazmadım. Olaylar ben emekli olduktan 1 ay kadar sonra patlak verdi. Hacı Ali Hamurcu’yu sadece mahkeme sırasında gördüm, 300 milyar liranın benim çabalarım sonucu ödendiği iddiası tamamen asılsız. Ne 300 milyar liranın geri ödenmesinden haberim var ne Kayseri’yi terk etmesi için tehdit ettiğim söz konusudur. Mahkemede Hacı Ali Hamurcu’nun avukatı paraları kendisinin dağıtacağını söylemişti, para dağıtılma işinden haberim yok. Ben aklımı peynir ekmekle yemedim. Bu iddiaları bana soran da olmadı, soruşturan da olmadı. Ben emekli maaşımı vererek aldığım kooperatifimin aidatlarını zor ödüyorum, yeni ihtar geldi. Bu iddiaları duyan da Süleyman Temeltaş götürdü diyecek.”*

Kısacası, Hamurcu’nun Temeltaş’ın isteği ile Kayseri Belediye Başkanı üzhaseki’yi suçladığı iddiası bizzat Temeltaş tarafından yalanlandı.

Nitekim 3 yıldır Temeltaş hakkında bir soruşturma yapılmaması da durumu doğruluyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*DOSYAYI KAPATMAK İüİN O PARAYI KİM VERDİ*



19.12.2010 *18:20*

Kayseri’de Belediye Başkanı Mehmet üzhasekioğlu’nun da adının karıştığı yolsuzluk iddiaları tartışılmaya devam ediyor. Hatırlanırsa Belediye görevlisi Hacı Ali Hamurcu, çeşitli kimselerden belediye adına haraç toplamış ve yakalanınca bu işi beraber yaptığı başkan dahil belediye görevlilerinin itiraf etmişti. Bu itirafların olduğu sırada Hamurcu’nun avukatı Yusuf Erikel idi. Erikel ulusalcı görüşleri ile bilinen bir avukattı ve bu sürecin ardından Ergenekon üyesi olmaktan tutuklandı.

Daha sonra avukat Yusuf Erikel’in kardeşi olan ve AKP Mamak Belediye Başkanı adayı ve Bülent Arınç’ın avukatı Yakup Erikel devreye girmiş, Hamurcu’nun ifadesinin belediye yönetimini suçlayan bölümü ortadan kaybolmuştu. şikayetçiler ise şikayetlerini geri almışlar, söz konusu dava kapanmaya doğru gidiyordu.

Ta ki Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu bütçe görüşmelerinde meseleyi gündeme getirene kadar.
Ardından hükümet Kayseri’de yaşanan olayı kapatmaya çalıştı. Cumhurbaşkanı Kayseri Belediye Başkanı’na kefil oldu.

Yaşananlarda dikkat çekici olan bir nokta vardı. şikayetçiler Hamurcu’ya kaptırdıkları paraları aldıktan sonra şikayetlerinden vazgeçtiler.

Peki bu paralar nerede kim tarafından verildi?

*DALMAZ’IN İFADESİ*

şikayetçilerin avukatı Yusuf Dalmaz parayı nasıl aldıklarını şöyle anlattı:

*“İddia edilen olay 2007 yılında gerçekleşmiş olup, adı geçen Hacı Ali Hamurcu bir kısım müvekkillerimizi taksi durağı temini ve çeşitli vaadler ile dolandırmış, şikayetçi olan müvekkillerin bu şikayetlerinden vazgeçmeleri için sanık vekili Avukat Yakup Erikel tarafından zararlarımızının giderilmesi teklif edilmiştir. Teklifi kabul eden müvekkilerin paraları tabiatıyla şahsıma ofisimde ödenmiş ve bu paralar müvekkillerime ödenerek ibralaşılmış ve zararları giderilen müvekkiller de doğal olarak şikayetlerinden vazgeçmiştir.”*

Yusuf Dalmaz’ın açıklamasıyla, paranın AKP’li Yakup Erikel tarafından şikayetçilere ödendiği anlaşıldı.

Bülent Arınç’ın avukatı Yakup Erikel bu parayı kimden alarak şikayetçilere ödedi ve şikayetçilerin şikayetlerini geri almasını sağladı?

Ali Hamurcu yakalandığında üzerinde sadece telefonu ve cep harçlığı vardı. üyleyse bu para, davayı kapatmak için kim tarafından Erikel’e ödendi.

*BABASI “BEN VERMEDİM” DİYOR*
Erikel parayı, Hamurcu’nun babasından aldığını söylerken, Hamurcu’nun babası eski polis Fahrettin Hamurcu Necati Doğru’ya paranın kaynağı ile ilgili olarak şunları söyledi: *“Bu paraları sanki ‘oğlumu kurtarmak için ben vermişim’ gibi anlatıyorlar. Necati Bey, ben kirada oturuyorum. Kayseri’de herkes herkesi tanır. Ben bu kadar parayı bulamam. Akrabalarımdan da toplayamam. Akrabalarım bu kadar parayı verebilecek durumda değiller. Ankara’dan gelen bu avukat Yakup Erikel, Kayseri Belediyesi ile işbirliği yapıp, suçu tek başına oğluma yüklediler…Yakup Erikel, belediyeden aldığını söylediği paralarla bu mağdurların hakkını ödedi, onlardan ‘Belediye’den ve Hacı Ali’den şikayetçi değilim’ imzalı dilekçeler alındı.”*

Bu arada geçtiğimiz günlerde Kayseri'de yerel bir televizyon programına katılan Ali Hamurcu’nun yeni avukatı İbrahim Yolcu da, avukat Yakup Erikel’in “yargılamanın devamı sırasında müvekkilimin babası bir kısım malvarlığını da satarak müştekilerden alınan diğer paraları tümüyle ödemiştir” şeklindeki ifadesini yalanladı. Yolcu, Ali Hamurcu’nun yanı sıra babasının da avukatı olduğunu belirterek, *“müvekkilim adına açıklama yapma hakkım da var. Babasının bir dairesi varmış, onu da bu olaylar olmadan evvel 2004 yılında satmış. Kendisi emniyetten emekli olmuş biri, bu kadar parayı geri ödeyecek satabileceği bir malvarlığı yok”* dedi.

Hem Dalmaz’ın hem de Fahrettin Hamurcu’nun açıklamaları birbirini doğruluyor. Bülent Arınç’ın avukatı Yakup Erikel, parayı Dalmaz’ın bürosunda birer birer mağdurlara ödeyerek dosyayı kapatıyor.

Sorumuza tekrar geri dönelim…

Bu parayı Erikel’e kim verdi?

Paranın kaynağı bulunursa belki de tüm skandal ortaya çıkacak.

Ancak şimdiden şunu söyleyelim, paranın kaynağının skandalı kapatmak isteyen kişi olduğu kesin. üstelik bu konuda güvenilir bulduğu isim ise Bülent Arınç’ın avukatı, AKP Mamak Belediye Başkan Adayı Yakup Erikel.

Bakalım dosyayı kapatan paranın kaynağı bulunacak mı?


*Odatv.com*

----------

